# 5D Issue...



## Steve5D (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, this afternoon, my 5D decided it wanted to act up on me. 

Over the last seven weeks, I've probably had 25,000 shutter actuations. Normally, my photo will look something like this straight out of the camera:








This afternoon, though, I started having a problem. The best way to describe it is to show it. Here's a shot of a wall:







Now, here's a shot of that same wall with the problem that's manifested itself:







And here's another shot, of something completely different, showing the same issue:







And yet another:







Any thoughts on what might cause this? At one point, I thought I'd heard something funny, from inside the camera, while shooting. After reviewing the images, though, it became apparent that I heard that sound (or thought I heard it) long after the problem started. 

I checked the internals the best I could and, physically, everything looks fine. Mirror lock-up works like a champ. My initial thought, given that it's happening in the same segment of the frame, was that it's the sensor. The ***** of that, though, is that it can be an intermittent problem. I pulled the batteries and cleared all of the camera settings, and the problem went away, only to reappear after a few frames. It's also far more pronounced in outdoor shots than in indoor shots.

I've got my 40D that I can use, and it just had the big go-thru a few weeks ago and was given a clean bill of health, so I can continue shooting (always have a back-up, kids), but I'd really like to try to figure out what the issue is with the 5D. Unfortunately, I won't be able to get it into a repair facility until the first week of September.

Thoughts, advice and suspicions are welcome...


----------



## SCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

I could be way off base but it looks like a shutter curtain problem to me.  Like the second curtain isn't pulling straight or something.  I don't even know if that's possible though.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you tried a different CF card ?


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 8, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Have you tried a different CF card ?



Hmmmm... Interesting. No, I haven't.

But I will...


----------



## Overread (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd try the card, but I'd expect card corruption to be more random in effect if not also in placement on the photo. It looks to me like it could be that one of the shutter curtains isn't fully closing properly and is getting sticky. It could be a simple bit of internal oil or dust/material that is blocking the action or it could be that the curtain is breaking. 

It might not be the sensor and shutter curtains are part of the mechanical setup that can fail in a DSLR through normal wear and tear use.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 8, 2013)

I've discovered that I'm unable to replicate the problem when shooting at 1/50 or slower.

The problem, of course, is that I never really shoot that slow...


----------



## Overread (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds like its time to start calling around the camera repair shops and finding out the inspection and repair costs. Give them all the details and call around and see what you can find. If it gets a refurbish treatment it might cost, but it should come back like brand new (shutter wise provided that is the issue). Otherwise keep an eye on the second hand market in case the repair costs are very high.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 8, 2013)

Does the problem get worse when shooting at faster shutter speeds? Or is it consistent for the most part?


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 8, 2013)

Overread said:


> Sounds like its time to start calling around the camera repair shops and finding out the inspection and repair costs. Give them all the details and call around and see what you can find. If it gets a refurbish treatment it might cost, but it should come back like brand new (shutter wise provided that is the issue). Otherwise keep an eye on the second hand market in case the repair costs are very high.



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. It's been a workhorse for me for the last few years. I would have no issue paying to have it repaired. That said, though, there would be a point where I'd have to consider a replacement of one flavor or another...


----------



## gsgary (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you tried a new card yet


----------



## amolitor (Aug 8, 2013)

2nd curtain getting stuck, but only for a moment, yep.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> 2nd curtain getting stuck, but only for a moment, yep.



But why would the problem be on the angle


----------



## weepete (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm with SCraig on this. It looks to me like the curtain isn't sitting right and exposing the sensor before it lifts giving you an overexposed section. I don't know if you can look at the curtains with the mirror up, but in my mind there should be some kind of stop that brings the 2nd shutter down square, it may be that its broken causing it to slip which may well explain why it does not sound quite right either. Either way I think its not a DIY fix and probably needs a replacement part.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Does the problem get worse when shooting at faster shutter speeds? Or is it consistent for the most part?



.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Does the problem get worse when shooting at faster shutter speeds? Or is it consistent for the most part?



It's pretty consistent, although there is some slight variance, regardless of whether the shutter speed changes or not...


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 8, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Have you tried a new card yet



Haven't had a chance yet. I had to go shoot (with my backup), and am now winding down a bit before heading to bed. I'll check that before I hit the pillow...


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 8, 2013)

shutter is very slightly off on the right side, causing it to close very slightly out of sync.  This is causing both the overly hot exposure up there, and the distortion.  It's hanging right as it closes on  that side, and then catching up by snapping forward.  That's what's causing the distortion, as the shutter snaps back into sync with the rest.  But for a tiny fraction of a second it's out of whack.  Pretty soon the shutter will completely stop working if you shoot it much more before having it serviced.  I definitely recommend getting it serviced before you shoot anymore, as the angle means it's not happening evenly, which is going to put stress on the shutter.  

We had this same issue with one of our 5DIIs at work.  I can't remember how much it cost to get fixed, but it wasn't expensive.


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 8, 2013)

also, can you post shutter speeds for each of the photos you posted?


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input, everyone.

I'm pretty sure it's the shutter. I spent the better part of an hour on the phone with someone far more knowledgeable than I. While I can't give you the Cliff Notes version of what he said, everything he said points to the shutter.

Regardless, this is why God made back-ups, and I have just today and tomorrow to shoot at this gig. When I get to Florida, my brother knows a repairman in Ormond Beach who he highly recommends. We'll see how that goes. I think I'll put my threshold for pain at $300.00 for a repair. Anything more than that and it's time to start looking at replacements.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 10, 2013)

mirror isnt all the way up


----------



## kathyt (Aug 10, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the shutter. I spent the better part of an hour on the phone with someone far more knowledgeable than I. While I can't give you the Cliff Notes version of what he said, everything he said points to the shutter.
> 
> ...


Time for the 5d mark 3 Steve. We will have a burial service though.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Time for the 5d mark 3 Steve. We will have a burial service though.



Hey, if I could find one within my budget, I'd jump on it...


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, I finally got the 5D into the shop yesterday. I'm expecting the repair to be in the sub-$300.00 range, at which point I'll have the camera repaired. If it's more than that, I'll have to reconsider having it repaired and look at the option of replacement.

I've got the 40D, but I just feel out of sorts without the full frame. There truly is no "going back"...


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 5, 2013)

$310.00 for a new shutter and a sensor cleaning (no charge for that). It's certainly at the high end of the spectrum, but at least I know I'll have a new shutter. If I replaced it with another pre-owned camera, there's no telling when it could all go south on me...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 5, 2013)

Good news, you are back up and running.  Did they say how many shots the new one should last?


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 5, 2013)

gsgary said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd curtain getting stuck, but only for a moment, yep.
> ...



Shutters are kinda like venetian blinds that slot in over one another with several slats. One is just stuck on one corner just like broken blinds often sit askew


----------

